

Ask HN: Web based usability testing (screen & webcam)? - guip

What do you use for remotely testing users of an alpha web app?<p>Our perfect solution would be a web based service that users are directed to complete a task, with both their screen recorded and a webcam&#x2F;audio stream to match. Closest service we&#x27;ve found was openhallway.com - but it&#x27;s Java based and I had trouble getting it working reliably.<p>Is there a flash based &#x2F; html5 service that you would recommend? And more broadly what are your thoughts on remote testing?<p>Other contenders:
- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.loop11.com (no video recording features)
- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;silverbackapp.com (mac only)
======
jrpt
Check out usertesting.com

